

Chat with Elbot, which almost passed the Turing Test this morning - alexwg
http://www.elbot.com/cgi-bin/elbot.cgi?START=normal

======
cperciva
Spectacular failure in two lines of conversation:

    
    
      Me: What do you think of Strauss?
      Elbot: I don't know what a Strauss is!
      Me: Richard Strauss was one of the greatest composers of the early 20th century.
      Elbot: Oh, I talked to Richard this morning.
    

I think Elbot's authors need to work on keeping a bit more state between
comments.

~~~
parenthesis
This reminds me of my attempts to teach A.L.I.C.E. (
<http://alice.pandorabots.com/> ) :

    
    
      Human: Who is the prime minister of britain?
    
      ALICE: Tony Blair.
    
      Human: No, it is Gordon Brown now.
    
      ALICE: Oh. Are you serious? Should I know it is?
    
      Human: Yes, I've told you so before, please remember.
    
      ALICE: I will ask my botmaster to program it. Take it easy. What happened after please remember ?
    
      Human: So who is the prime minister in the uk?
    
      ALICE: Dude! Tony Blair.

------
bayareaguy
The title of this article is misleading - I very much doubt this thing came
close to passing the test.

    
    
      > Please tell me one thing you know.
      It would be nice if you could tell me something, such as a fairy tale about robots.
    
      > Do you know any fairy tales?
      Does this mean you would like me to tell you my story?
    
      > If that is something you know.
      It's about time that you came to see me. What were you doing before you came?
    
      > Before I came I was reading news.ycombinator.com but that's beside the point, I'd like to know something you know.
      Couldn't you tell me something for a change, for example: Why don't you human beings rust when it rains on you?
    
      > I just told you something about me.  Don't you remember what it is?
      I'll say one thing: You seem highly interested in robotic opinions.

